# Things that make you go "what?"



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Found this gem on the Internet today: "Docs who listen to Mozart while performing colonoscopies find more tumors"


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you mean what as in "what? this is nonsense!" or as in "what? this is amazing!" ?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Do you mean what as in "what? this is nonsense!" or as in "what? this is amazing!" ?


Did you change your avatar specifically for that post?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Did you change your avatar specifically for that post?


Yes.

filler


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Yes.


I knew it


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

So, which was it?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> So, which was it?


The former.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

When you're bored, don't you want to occupy yourself too?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Vorarephillia - Being attracted to the idea of eating or being eaten by others; usually swallowed whole, in one piece


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

If you've ever read any of Mozart's letters to his (female) cousin, you'd get the connection between Mozart and colonoscopies.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

violadude said:


> Vorarephillia - Being attracted to the idea of eating or being eaten by others; usually swallowed whole, in one piece


Well, I'm guessing the story of Peter and the Wolf would not be their favorite piece of music in the world... they could use it in flooding therapy though. 

:tiphat:

Well for me personally, a musical "What?" moment was when I found out Prokofiev was a Christian Scientist for half his life. I was baffled for days at the idea.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

_Things that make you go "what?"_

People speaking too quietly.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

violadude said:


> Vorarephillia - Being attracted to the idea of eating or being eaten by others; usually swallowed whole, in one piece


How's about vorarephobia? Being in constant fear of eating or being eaten by other people. I wonder if that's a real concern for a lot of people.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, I'm guessing the story of Peter and the Wolf would not be their favorite piece of music in the world... they could use it in flooding therapy though.
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Well for me personally, a musical "What?" moment was when I found out Prokofiev was a Christian Scientist for half his life. I was baffled for days at the idea.


You just gave me a "What?" moment. How many of our resident members are secretly undergrad students in Europe being taught, by Bertrand Dawkins Hume Bar-Harris eck fincklestein the honorable hairy unibrowman, of the tiny brains of fundamentalus bapticus and the communionius massivus boringus functionus?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

With regards to the article in the OP, when I read that it was a "study of two doctors", I thought it was an experiment led by two doctors. But no, it was an experiment in which there were only two subjects, both of them completely aware of the goal of the research. I'm sure a lot of other flaws could be found, but certainly ridiculously small sample + prior bias = total crap.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> How's about vorarephobia? Being in constant fear of eating or being eaten by other people. I wonder if that's a real concern for a lot of people.


Some might be concerned now?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Sewage plant plays Mozart to stimulate microbes:

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jun/02/sewage-mozart-germany*

The temptation to make an Argus-style Mozart insult out of it is almost impossible to resist.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mozart was an alien from outspace!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> With regards to the article in the OP, when I read that it was a "study of two doctors", I thought it was an experiment led by two doctors. But no, it was an experiment in which there were only two subjects, both of them completely aware of the goal of the research. I'm sure a lot of other flaws could be found, but certainly ridiculously small sample + prior bias = total crap.


There was another thread about this exact same "study" and I made this point there too.
Completely flawed design. Not even a 'placebo' group with another composer's classical music playing. Absolutely no scientifically valid conclusion can be had from this "study." The most likely explanation for the result is that doctors paid more attention since they knew they were being studied, and this most likely has *nothing* to do with Mozart's music.

PS - Scary thought: why were these doctors *missing* the cancers before they paid more attention???


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> PS - Scary thought: why were these doctors *missing* the cancers before they paid more attention???


I would hypothesize that they weren't. Rather, Mozart's music is carcinogenic, and playing it actually caused more growths to appear.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I would hypothesize that they weren't. Rather, Mozart's music is carcinogenic, and playing it actually caused more growths to appear.


That's actually how I processed the title at first.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Igneous01 said:


> Mozart was an alien from outspace!!!


He's not the only one. Or, if one prefers, he is not alone.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This is an article about Shakespeare in a page of The New York Review of Books.

Please could someone tell me what is the date of the article?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It appears to be November 24th, 2011:

*http://www.nybooks.com/contributors/wills-garry/*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> It appears to be November 24th, 2011:
> 
> *http://www.nybooks.com/contributors/wills-garry/*


I think sospiro's question bears in mind today's date...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> I think sospiro's question bears in mind today's date...


I'm assuming that's the printed magazine's official publication date--which is usually a month or so later than a particular issue of a magazine is actually available for sale in the shops.

If not, it must be some kind of weird time travel paradox. 

Say, what...Beatles song does this Bach cantata remind you of?


----------

